# JBL ProAquaTest Lab



## LukeScapewalker (26 Mar 2021)

Has anyone had any experience of this kit and is it worth the rupees? We use NT Labs at the moment mixed with tasting the water and asking if the dog likes it? (Just kidding about the last bit.)  
Any help much appreciated.


----------



## jaypeecee (26 Mar 2021)

LukeScapewalker said:


> Has anyone had any experience of this kit and is it worth the rupees? We use NT Labs at the moment...


Hi @LukeScapewalker

Although I don't have the 'Test Lab in a Briefcase' (!), I do own and frequently use many of the individual JBL test kits that are included in the ProAquaTest Lab. In my opinion, it's very good value - particularly if you shop around for the best price. I don't favour the NT Labs' Test Kits as they express ammonia, nitrite and nitrate results using non-European units.

P.S. You lucky fella, living in Harrogate - I love that place!

JPC


----------



## Welearn (27 Mar 2021)

Hi lukescaper,
Yes I own two sets one for my Reef set up, the complete set.
The other..JBL Pro Aquatest Combiset which consists PH 3-10 KH,NO2, NO3, NH4, CO2 table.
I find these sets very good and value for money, ideal for setting up a New aquarium.
The tests are pretty accurate in my opinion. The only concern I have is the PH reading I find it hard to get a accurate reading. 
To buy the briefcase set is cheaper in the long run compared to individual ones.
Cheers 
Simon.


----------



## LukeScapewalker (27 Mar 2021)

Thanks guys will give some to a try.


----------



## klingy (30 May 2021)

Hello guys. I tried the JBL test kit. She helped us find out all the necessary water values. It made it easier for us to get started with aquaristics and avoid the problem in the beginning.


----------

